# B2M in Budapest



## Ejka (Nov 2, 2009)

Does anybody know if they follow the B2M policy in two MAC stores in Budapest, Hungary? If so, do they accept depotted eyeshadows and which items can one choose from (only lipstick/lipglass or also eyeshadows etc.)?

Any info on the subject would be greatly appreciated.


----------

